# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Cheap Pole saw hedge trimmers... are they any good?

## chalkyt

Not sure where to put this, so it is in Tools as well.  Having spent a day swinging on a ladder, trying to reach where I can't reach with hand shears etc, I started to ponder the benefits of a powered hedge trimmer.  The pittostrum hedge isn't all that big, but a bit tall on the carport side, and I don't tend to trim it very often (only when it wants to take over the BBQ) but there seems to be a few $100+ corded trimmer options rattling around the market, especially those "on a stick". For example the Big Green Shed has an Ozito version for @129.  Has anyone used these? I don't have the need for one very often but sometimes having the right toy makes life easy (and maybe even encourages doing the job more often).

----------

